# 2001 Pathfinder Preventive Maintenance



## 2001PathLE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello All --

I am new here. Sorry if this question has been asked before. Here goes -- I recently purchased a 2001 Pathfinder LE 2WD; my very first Nissan and also first SUV. The vehicle has 102K miles on it, but I had it inspected by a mechanic prior to purchase.

Now that I have bought it, are there some things that I should immediately address -- fluid changes etc.? I have not worked on cars much before, but would like to in the future, at least some of the simple things.

Any advice is much appreciated.

Regards,

-R


----------



## Burdabit (Jan 9, 2006)

I have an 02 with 139K on it and have owned it since day 1. I was good about the oil changes and anti-freeze flushes. I wasn't so good about changing the transmission fluid and transfer case fluid. I finally had both done at around where you are on the clock but, based on what I read here, decided to go with the drain and fill rather than the flush and fill on the transmission since I had waited so long. I also thought it was best to take it to the dealer for the work. So, unless you have bona fide maintenance records indicating otherwise, I'd assume that both the tranny and the transfer case would benefit from some maintenance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan sets their major tune-ups at 30000 mile intervals. If you have your owner's manual, it will have a recommended maintenance schedule per the manufacturer that you should stick to. On my own vehicles, I replace all the fluids (P/S and Brake fluid not included) plus the fuel and air filters along with the oil and filter change. Belts should be inspected and adjusted at that time. The timing belt is due at 105,000 miles and I recommend replacing the tensioner, thermostat, water pump and front engine seals at that time, as well. Standard spark plugs should be replaced at 30000 miles; single platinums or iridiums at 60000 and double platinum or double iridium plugs at 100,000 miles. I usually replace the distributor cap at 60,000 miles and the ignition wires at 100,000 miles. The important thing is to stick with genuine Nissan or NGK parts, especially with the ignition system.


----------



## dokbrown (Jan 20, 2007)

The only thing I would point out is that the 2001 Pathy's have a timing chain and not a belt, so unless you are getting some noise from the chain, I wouldn't worry about changing it out.


----------



## 2001PathLE (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you all for your suggestions and recommendations. When I started looking for an used Pathfinder, I ended up settling on the 2001 model because of the better powerplant (240hp vs 170 for the 2000 model) and timing chain (vs the timing belt for the previous model years) 

Since I am at 102K miles right now, I am going to try and get the following done:
1. Fluid changes
2. Belt changes (the dealership quoted 149.95 for changing them, but I am thinking about changing them myself based on what I have seen on this forum)
3. Spark plugs, wires and distributor cap

-R


----------

